# Severe Anxiety



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

laurie17 said:


> Yeah, I guess not  I'll look up some CBT tips again and see if I can get anything to work (interestingly, stress is more difficult for me to cure myself of than depression).
> 
> Thanks again for the responses


 I tend to find that too. Stress feels more aggressive than depression so I tend to avoid it as an emotion, which means repression, which means confusion about feelings >>; Best thing is to face it and if you need anyone then talk to someone you trust/are comfortable with.


----------



## TheProphet556 (Mar 21, 2012)

laurie17 said:


> Hello
> 
> Basically, I'm looking for some advice on how to cure myself of severe anxiety. I've suffered with this since I was about 10 (I'm now 19) and I've tried various things, like meditation and I've changed my diet a few times. I do lots of walking, so it's not to do with lack of exercise and I have a pretty decent life.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have ADHD. There are three different types of ADHD

1) Hyperactivity - can't physically stop moving.
2) Impulsive - Over eating, Not waiting your turn in conversation, lack of self control w/ urges
3) Inattentive - Day dreaming, lack of focus

The Impulsive & Inattentive types always fall through the cracks - they're usually quite people. Unlike their Hyperactive cousins who only get treated because of the amount of frustration & annoyance they generate to others.

A person can be very smart and have ADHD. ADHD = stupid folklore goes primarily with the hyperactive type.

I diagnosed a roommate and a friend - they both went to doctors and I was spot on. One had Combined Type Hyperactive & Impulsive, the other Combined Type Impulsive & Inattentive.

Your obviously going through other things as well, but if you suffered from anxiety the past 10 years you will probably suffer with anxiety for the next 10 if you do not take steps to get treated. Patterns that strong are rarely if ever broken my the individual's willpower alone.

I cannot tell you to get Adderall or other stimulant medications from other university students. It is a shame, it would most likely be a very eye opening experience.

My advice:
1) Get tested for ADHD from a psychologist or psychiatrist - It's impulsive or inattentive or combined both.
2) Get stimulate medication for ADHD
3) Start cognitive or schema therapy

Can you describe how much you sweat and how much you salivate to me? Send me a PM if you feel it's too personal.

I am in no way licensed to give medical advice - not a courtesy the medical community extends to INTJs. However, I'd bet my mortgage that your ADHD.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

TheProphet556 said:


> Sounds like you have ADHD. There are three different types of ADHD
> 
> 1) Hyperactivity - can't physically stop moving.
> 2) Impulsive - Over eating, Not waiting your turn in conversation, lack of self control w/ urges
> ...


 Thank you for the reply. I'm 90% sure I'm not ADHD, not because of stereotypes, but due to my self-control. I control myself very well and can control my brain almost perfectly (I say almost, as if it were perfect, I'd be able to stop the anxiety). I never interrupt people (unless I'm angry) or overeat and, although I do daydream, I am very focused and know exactly what I want to do/when I'm going to do it (people comment that I'm very driven and determined, and almost obsessive with what I want to do). I lean more towards bipolar traits than ADHD, with bouts of mania and depression divided by periods of emotional calm (these bouts aren't very extreme any more, but enough to be noticeable, even when I suppress them). I also have OCD traits (runs in my mum's family).

@tine - I do tend to repress feelings a lot, especially anger, although I've got better with it throughout my teenage years. I believe a lot of my stress comes from a mixture of feeling the need to control my environment and myself, as well as repression of negative feelings.

Thank you for the replies


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

laurie17 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I'm 90% sure I'm not ADHD, not because of stereotypes, but due to my self-control. I control myself very well and can control my brain almost perfectly (I say almost, as if it were perfect, I'd be able to stop the anxiety). I never interrupt people (unless I'm angry) or overeat and, although I do daydream, I am very focused and know exactly what I want to do/when I'm going to do it (people comment that I'm very driven and determined, and almost obsessive with what I want to do). I lean more towards bipolar traits than ADHD, with bouts of mania and depression divided by periods of emotional calm (these bouts aren't very extreme any more, but enough to be noticeable, even when I suppress them). I also have OCD traits (runs in my mum's family).
> 
> @tine - I do tend to repress feelings a lot, especially anger, although I've got better with it throughout my teenage years. I believe a lot of my stress comes from a mixture of feeling the need to control my environment and myself, as well as repression of negative feelings.
> 
> Thank you for the replies


 The OCD thing led to me looking it up properly and I found maybe it's pure O or OCD properly.
Here's a little bit that's quite okay to understand:

Intrusive thoughts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Purely Obsessional OCD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TheProphet556 (Mar 21, 2012)

laurie17 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I'm 90% sure I'm not ADHD, not because of stereotypes, but due to my self-control. I control myself very well and can control my brain almost perfectly (I say almost, as if it were perfect, I'd be able to stop the anxiety). I never interrupt people (unless I'm angry) or overeat and, although I do daydream, I am very focused and know exactly what I want to do/when I'm going to do it (people comment that I'm very driven and determined, and almost obsessive with what I want to do). I lean more towards bipolar traits than ADHD, with bouts of mania and depression divided by periods of emotional calm (these bouts aren't very extreme any more, but enough to be noticeable, even when I suppress them). I also have OCD traits (runs in my mum's family).
> 
> @_tine_ - I do tend to repress feelings a lot, especially anger, although I've got better with it throughout my teenage years. I believe a lot of my stress comes from a mixture of feeling the need to control my environment and myself, as well as repression of negative feelings.
> 
> Thank you for the replies


Whatever it is, the one thing I'd like to emphasize: your ten year pattern of anxiety. It won't improve without medical treatment, the pattern is much too strong.


----------

